# Fallen arch supports



## crestfallen (20 Apr 2005)

Recently I found out I have fallen arches.  I was told I should get arch supports to wear in my shoes.  Where would I look for them?  What kind should I get? What kind are available?  How many pairs would I need to get?  How much do they cost?  Does anyone know of any other treatment or tips for fallen arches?


----------



## Janet (20 Apr 2005)

Scholl do/used to do "standard" arch supports - last time I got them was a year or two ago and they were about 20 euro.  If you really have a problem though you should get properly fitted orthotics (spl?) - ask your GP to recommend someone.  They take a mould of each foot and then make the supports specifically for your feet.  Costs around two or three hundred as far as I know (haven't gotten around to doing it myself yet although I badly need to).  You also need to bring a few different types of shoes that you wear with you so they can try and make them to fit into them too.  I think The Great Outdoors also do a fitted arch support service but don't know how much they charge.


----------



## OhPinchy (20 Apr 2005)

I'd advise you go get this sorted asap especially if you play any sports. Untreated this will soon lead to shin splints and trust me that is a painful experience you can do without.

I went to Mark McCabe of Sports Rehab (i think thats the name) in Malahide and he is absolutely top quality. You can hear Brian O'Driscoll recommending him on the Triple Crown DVD recently released. McCabe will sort you out with a pair of SPL orthotics and charged me far less than some people I know paid elsewhere (think it was 150 or200 as opposed to 350 my mate paid Joseph Kelly). The good thing about this physio is he won't give you a massage which will make you feel better for a couple of days - he'll give you a set of excercises that will address the root cause of the fallen arches which includes some stretching exercises to increase flexibility of the feet.

Joseph Kelly (01 462 5325) is a podiatrist in old bawn, tallaght and also works with a lot of top rugby players. I used him only as a chiropodist and he was excellent but have heard good reports on him for foot related injuries. His prices are generally good but I reckon he can be beaten on the orthotics (and the SPL gear is better as its a full length insole).


----------



## garryks (20 Apr 2005)

I suffer streched muscles on the foot which can tear without supports (not fallen arches). I've had arch supports from scholl for many years now and they help alot. Cost was about £60stg a pair. If you are near a scholl shop they usually have a foot specialist who you make an appointment with to get a full check up with.

The scholl web site with stockists locations:

http://www.scholl-footcare.com


----------



## Unregistered (20 Apr 2005)

crestfallen said:
			
		

> Recently I found out I have fallen arches.  I was told I should get arch supports to wear in my shoes.  Where would I look for them?  What kind should I get? What kind are available?  How many pairs would I need to get?  How much do they cost?  Does anyone know of any other treatment or tips for fallen arches?


I have this problem and went to the Dublin Sports and Physiotherapy Clinic in Heytesbury Street.   They fitted me with orthotics (arch supports).   They are excellent and very thorough.   It is IMHO very important to be checked out by professionals.   My sister went to these people and they discovered she had one leg .5cm shorter - apparently that is a lot - so her orthotics had to be made to compensate for this discrepancy.   The sooner you get something done the better for yourself.   My orthotics cost me about €250 but one pair should do you for life.   I don't know if you are male/female but if you are female and want to be able to wear high heels you can get narrow ones specially made.   I didn't because I didn't know about them but I'm managing without them so far - anyway I wasn't too keen on paying another couple of hundred.


----------



## mts (21 Apr 2005)

There was a thread a while ago - Comfy Shoes - MBT's? - that may be useful reading for you, sorry can't get the link in!. I wouldn't bother with the Scholl inserts as they only solve the problem for a short while imo. I went to the chiropodist in Clerys and got orthotics made, I went for the sports model not the slimmer ones. Have had no problems since.


----------



## jem (21 Apr 2005)

Dam sore dose.
I was advised by my doctor and physio to go to Frank Sheehan in Limerick.He did it all by computer and was able to show me a 3d graphic if my foot, the way I walk etc.
He made up the orthotics for me . he told me that it would take me 6 weeks to get used to them, i have been wearing them for a week and they are great.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Apr 2005)

"There was a thread a while ago - Comfy Shoes - MBT's?"



Comfy Shoes - MBTs


----------



## crestfallen (22 Apr 2005)

Thank you all for the wealth of information and advice.  
Now I have some idea of what to look for.  
I dont like it much but at least being told I have fallen arches goes some way to explaining my frequent tired feet, legs and back problems.


----------



## helen murphy (28 Jul 2007)

I got orthotics in Merlin Pk hospital in Galway and they cost 70 euro, this was 3 years ago, your GP will refer you


----------



## Brianp (29 Jul 2007)

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055112187&referrerid=&highlight=orthotics

interesting link.


----------



## DGriff (27 Aug 2009)

Re: Jem's posting (Dam sore dose)

My GP gave me similar advice to see Frank Sheehan, for the production of a pair of prescription orthotics. I'm very tempted to follow up on this recommendation, but I'm curious regarding costs. If possible, could you inform me as to the costs you incurred for consultations and product delivery. Many thanks.


----------

